# Any ideas for extra scenes??? :D



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

We have a bunch of scenes in our haunt, but I'm trying to think of more we could add.
It's in the wiids and it's called The Black Woods.
It's pretty mcuh just scary stuff in the woods.
Not really along a certain theme, but not trailing off into clown themes or anything like that.

Does anyone have any other ideas for scenes we could add to the trail?
Don't worry about how mcuh space we have, because we have plenty.
As for right now all extra space will be filled with people jumping out of the woods.

SO far we have two crossses across fro meachother on the path that people will be up on and jump off of, a shack in the woods for our chainsaw guy to hide in and run out of, and a torture chamber area with an electric chair and people being tortured.

Any other ideas?

Thanks alot!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

*Argh!*

Help meeeeeeee?
Please?

Haha.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Chain saws are not my favorite by any means, but it oes seem to be popular.

Being in a woods can also lend it's self to the "Deliverence" theme.
I think that might be a scene for you.

Another might be a grave yard, the digger digging a hole, then all of a sudden he shovels out a body (something light weight) shape of body into the crowd.

Just some ideas...


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

you could maybe to a alien/ufo scene with a big ufo looking like it smashed into the growned and have a few aliens laying around or walking around. or maybe a tar pit? there is a great how-to for a tar pit on a website called hauntproject.com look around and you're sure to find it. you could also maybe have a witch scene with tiki torches.
hope these are of help!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What lives in the woods? Wild creatures! I'm thinking of a werewolf scene or some other mythical carnivorous animal. As they walk down the trail, screams are heard. A bloodied person with torn clothes staggers from the woods almost incoherent telling the patrons to leave, run for their lives, blah blah...
Have the monster run out snarling from the opposite side that the victim came from. They won't be expecting that!

What about an old abandoned graveyard complete with zombies?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Spider scene have a big distraction like someone being wrapped in webs and then a spider drop down right before there faces.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

You need some big scary forest trees, with mean grumpy faces, and outstretched branches trying to get you. Use chicken wire to form a tree, then paper mache it, and then paint it. 

Have you done any shacks in you backwoods?


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

These are good.

So far we also are adding, (from someone else's idea) chicken wire cages with people inside screaming to be let out.
All ofthe cgaes can be opened though so they can jump out of them.

And yeah we built a shack in our woods, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

We have a Toxic Swamp with old oil barrels stenciled with biohazard and toxic emblems. We cover everything with a thick coat of Crayola glowing the dark paint and set up black lights around it. We have a pnematic barrel pop-up and fogger running in there as well. It looks great and might work for you too. Here are some shots:



















Good luck


----------



## EvilGrin (Sep 18, 2006)

I am planning on some strategically placed speakers with wildlife noises in our back and side yards with things like coyotes and cougars, an occasional rattlesnake sound coming from the bushes etc. My son will be having a sleepover for his birthday with several of the boys from his boyscout troop, and they know what lurks in my woods for real muahahaha  You might also want to consider an old lady who lives in the woods, something along the old crone/wisewoman stereotype with some Blair Witch type wooden thingies hanging in the trees. And you can never go wrong with big gigantic scary spiders dropping from the trees and GIANT webs complete with webbed victims and eggsacs. There are drawbacks though... my friend and I were discussing spiderifying our porches the other day and she actually went out and got a pack of the lifelike spiders. Her kids thought they were fun and were playing with them and they were scattered all over the place, which was fine till her husband went to pick them up and one of them started walking away  Apparently a real tarantula wandered inside too!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Those pictures are awesome, Kevin242!
And all of these ideas sound good.
I'll probably use al ittle of everything in the end to make some extra scenes.
I also came up with my own so tell me what you think.

A rope tied around a tree at waist level, a rope tied around our actor's waist, and a rope attached from the actor to the tree using those little mountain climbing clip things everyone uses lately.
He'll have a Hannibal-eque mask on his face with a start jacket on and all of that.
He'll try to get to the people walking through my trying to become unattached fro mthe tree.
It should look pretty damn creepy if it works out right.


Good idea?
Yes? No?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

You could always do a Bigfoot scene. The woods lend themselves well to that. Or set up tents with dummies (velcroed arms and heads) and backlight them. Have something tear the dummies limb from limb then burst out of the front of the tent toward the crowd.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Or, you could just build a run-down, shanty looking hunting shack and queue up 'Dueling Banjos' when the guests arrived. The kids may not get it, but the parents might squirm.


----------

